

UK government adopts ODF as standard document format - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3532219/uk-government-adopts-odf-as-standard-document-format/

======
ColinWright
A few comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8070324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8070324)

Points, but no comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071936](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071936)

Points, but no comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8073723)

Discussion of when the Australian government made the same decision:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5784968)

------
Tsiolkovsky
What the UK Government’s adoption of ODF really means →
[http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/07/24/uk-
odf/](http://standardsandfreedom.net/index.php/2014/07/24/uk-odf/)

~~~
keithpeter
The blog post linked to by parent leads to this page

[https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/open-standards-
fo...](https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/open-standards-for-
government/sharing-or-collaborating-with-government-documents)

As OA mentions, this changeover will take some time. I think they are serious
about it though.

------
jaweegian
I wonder if this has been made possible by the improved support for ODF in
Office 2013. I generally find it to be very good. Much better, at least, than
LibreOffice 4 supports Office Open XML.

